# Anyone in California file for PUA and see claim info yet?



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I filed over 24 hours ago and nothing here. Ive heard that most people see their claim results and info quicker than that.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Did you certify??

Pua payments finally..wont hit my account until 2moro tho


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I can't verify yet when I log in I see nothing other than file a new claim or manage an existing claim.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Click manage it should then take you to a page where it shows your benifits amount and a red bell above

The red bell is a notification telling you to certify


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Click manage it should then take you to a page where it shows your benifits amount and a red bell above
> 
> The red bell is a notification telling you to certify


Theres no red bell. When I click UI online this is all I see.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Reynob Moore said:


> Theres no red bell. When I click UI online this is all I see.


Click mangae then it will take you to it on the next page


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Click mangae then it will take you to it on the next page


?

When I click manage it brings me to this.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh so this must be your first time creating your account this week??


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Created an account weeks ago filed for regular UI and got a nice with a 0 aware. Then filed again yesterday. Says its still being processed, theres no option for me to certify anywhere. How did you Certify?


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

I clicked manage account and it took me into my accounts homepage.. But from the looks of your screen shot this must be you 1st or 2nd time logging in right? If so you need to fill out that with the above and login Using your Customer ACCOUNT # .. Also you should have recieved your CUSTOMER ACCOUNT number with your $0 benits that you got in the mail??


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I filled it all out and the only info I see is a 0 claim balance and info from a claim many years ago.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

When did you file your PUA app?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Yesterday. It just hasnt been processed yet. There are others in the same boat as me.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Yea it will be soon hang in there!!


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Been waiting on this, and many other things as well. Nothing going through yet. Patience running out.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

You can't certify until Sunday.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Cant certify until claim is accepted first.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Did you certify??
> 
> Pua payments finally..wont hit my account until 2moro tho


You did not get the taxes taken out lol. I did just to be safe.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Mole said:


> You did not get the taxes taken out lol. I did just to be safe.


Yea screw them lol they will get theirs when I get mines lol


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Click manage it should then take you to a page where it shows your benifits amount and a red bell above
> 
> The red bell is a notification telling you to certify


When you click manage and it brought the page to fill your information...what number did you use when it ask you to put your EDD customer number.
Thanks


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

akwunomy said:


> When you click manage and it brought the page to fill your information...what number did you use when it ask you to put your EDD customer number.
> Thanks


I put it in I already had my number from a claim I had 4 years ago.. But you should of gotten that in the mail?


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

CaliBestDriver said:


> I put it in I already had my number from a claim I had 4 years ago.. But you should of gotten that in the mail?


Ok Thanks...that make more since...I will get it soon


----------



## blu3icecream (Apr 28, 2020)

file again. i had to file twice, cuz i filed at 5 am the first day


----------



## Bio (Mar 2, 2016)

So I’m assuming I got approved because my claim history and it said I got paid but where? how do I set up DD?


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Bio said:


> So I'm assuming I got approved because my claim history and it said I got paid but where? how do I set up DD?


If you did not select paper check then you will recieve a BOFA edd debit card in the mail in 7 days your money is already on the card.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I applied again for PUA March 29th. Checked today and still said 0 . What is going on?


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

I applied march 28th got 0 dollar award amount reapplied april 28 still nothing, but its probaly because i didnt work in 2019 so i put 0 for 2019 income question. they might have to ask me more questions. or pull 2018 tax return idk im leaving it to God done worrying abt all of this. well get it stay positive yall 🙏🏾💰


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

just went to edd and saw this


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

I certified and got this... does this mean i am getting paid? If so, how and when?


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

nightshaadow said:


> I certified and got this... does this mean i am getting paid? If so, how and when?
> 
> View attachment 455701


Check your claim history if status says pending not paid yet Or if it says paid that means its on debit card somestimes instantly if not then later tonight or 2moro


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

nightshaadow said:


> I certified and got this... does this mean i am getting paid? If so, how and when?
> 
> View attachment 455701


I believe we both got it woo hoo.. look in your messages maybe they sent you something to say when the funds are available


----------



## GMcFly (Apr 8, 2020)

how long before we get a debit card?


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

GMcFly said:


> how long before we get a debit card?


They say its 7-10 days frome once you are approved.. But i didnt wanna wait that long so I called BoFA and had them expedite me a new 1 via express mail which comes in 2-3 days..

But you can enter your info here and check to see the exact date it was sent out.

https://prepaid.bankofamerica.com/eddcard


----------



## Dywm3611 (May 2, 2020)

hottiebottie said:


> I believe we both got it woo hoo.. look in your messages maybe they sent you something to say when the funds are available


If you click on claim history what does it say under authorized payment?.....mine says 0. They still sent me claim forms to fill out but it still says 0 under authorized payment and under payment it says pending. So I'm just confused right now.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Dywm3611 said:


> If you click on claim history what does it say under authorized payment?.....mine says 0. They still sent me claim forms to fill out but it still says 0 under authorized payment and under payment it says pending. So I'm just confused right now.


I was actually approved for mine. it shows my claim balance.. I dont know what to tell you abt your situation, thats odd.. I would say stay on their ass, email and call them to see whats going on.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m still waiting here in California, applied 29th for pua . Also applied March 15th. Mine still said 0 . Very frustrating waiting. Anyone else in California applied the 28th for pua ?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

akwunomy said:


> When you click manage and it brought the page to fill your information...what number did you use when it ask you to put your EDD customer number.
> Thanks


I used my social security number and my claim was approved the next day.

I actually applied for regular UI on 4.15.20. Sent note telling them I'm a gig worker and to process it under the gig rules. Once the PUA app came out I reapplied with it since I hadn't certified the first one yet. I held off to wait for the correct way to file. Once it came out, I filed and was approved the next day.

The site allows you to certify yoursefl without giving information on actual job searches, but, elsewhere, I found that they will come back and verify at a later date. I intend to keep up my job search information for when they come back to verify later.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m still not seeing anything since I filed 29th. Said 0 in California. Wtf


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

I got the same screen showing $167 like some of you. I don’t see that extra $600 we are promised.

Can you guys please share how you certified? I haven’t done so yet and it says I have till 5/24.

I know they are granting pua for decreased wages from the disaster correct? So where it list if I worked any hours and got paid should I put yes or no?

I actually worked about 15 hours total to just make enough to pay for food. Would putting that have em deny me? Should I just put that I didn’t work? It was peanuts anyways


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

I am still seeing excessive earnings for the first week and $0 awarded for the second week from the first time I filed in March. I reapplied on the 29th and am still seeing the same thing. No signs that they’ve processed my new claim.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

several posts regarding not seeing a claim processed. looks like the gears of the a jammed up. hopefully someone will lube them soon.

@*AcSlater*, the first two weeks of my eligibility showed only the $167. Then the $600 cut in the following week.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

This sucks. I can’t see anything.


----------

